# Alien by Thierry Mugler



## Juneplum (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh My frickin Gee.. The DH came home with this AMAZING surprise yesterday for me.. The new scent by Thierry Mugler.. Being the HUGE Angel fan that I am, I didn't think Mugler could top himself but damned if he didn;t do just that! Apparently this one is a SAKS exclusive and MAN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  it IS *THE SEX* !!!!! It's described this way:

Be transported to another world with an elixir of absolute femininity. Vibrant, luminous and mysterious. A sensual fusion of woody, amber and floral essence with hints of green notes and orange blossom. 
· Faceted jewel-inspired bottle 
· Made in France

GAWD i LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the bottle, the scent is good, but it reminds me too much of tea ö_Ö I think Marc Jacobs - Blush is kinda similar because of the Jasmine.

However, I like Mugler's Angel Le Lys the most ^^


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 24, 2005)

I can't make up my mind if I like the scent or not but I love the bottle.


----------



## Landia (Jan 24, 2006)

Still waiting for its launch in Australia !  

I love Angel Violette most of all the Garden of Stars and both Innocent and Angel original.


----------



## MACBunny (Feb 12, 2006)

*Alien all the way!*

I completely agree with Juneplum.  I am a DIE HARD Alien fan!  I scrounged together $95 as a poor college student because I HAD to have this perfume.  I liked Angel, but I just think Alien is so much more primal-smelling mmmm....my boyfriend loves it.


----------



## Chrissi (Apr 15, 2006)

Alien is absolutely gorgeous, but I totally cannot wear it as it gives me migraines sent from hell.  Such a pity as it is one of my favourite scents.  I keep trying it to see if I could cope with wearing it, but no.  Someone in my office has started wearing it too, am hoping it doesn't have the same effect when someone else wears it...


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it smells bad.


----------



## Glow (Apr 24, 2006)

Saks exclusive? I've seen it at The Bay.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 24, 2006)

sooo you like it hey?


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glow* 
_Saks exclusive? I've seen it at The Bay._

 
when it was first launched, it was exclusive to SAKS. now it's at the major department stores


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

i got a sample and simply hate it, sorry!!


----------



## MACBunny (May 13, 2006)

Oh, well.  I think perfumes are a really personal thing.  Everyone's drawn to different ones.  To each, her own.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Me and my mom LOVE THIS.  And since I didn't have a job about 5 months back when... My mom bought it! I'm so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  We also own curious by britney spears and the pink/blue escada purfume.  I love Alien though, oh gee.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 18, 2006)

i'm a fan of alien over angel... just not sure it's worth the fuss... but im a perfume maniac so i would buy it just to wear it on ocassions


----------



## Katja (Dec 15, 2006)

*I heard about this and I laughed at the name.  ALIEN?  Let's just call our next fragrance UFO or ET. 

But, before I ridicule the scent name, I guess I should smell it first, eh?  

I personally hate Angel, but I've smelled it on others and it smells great.  Although, Innocent Angel is really nice on me.  

/adds Alien to my perfume testing list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 16, 2006)

Time for me to head out soon to test the fragrance since I'm in search of a perfume


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

I love Angel, but sadly Alien didn't do me right.  The bottle cracks me up though.  Wasn't there a charecter on Battlestar Galactica (old skool TV version) that looked like the bottle?  Am I crazy?  Does anyone remember that?


----------

